# Yuck, brine water XP



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay, I just got through hatching maybe a million brine shrimp, I don't have a turkey bastor or a medicine dropper so I have to suck them brine out with this really long clear tube(think siphon tank cleaner tubing, only smaller) It works, but if I am not really careful I end up with a mouth full of brine shrimp and water, NOT A PLEASANT SENSATION  XP


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yummy.....laffs......thats how I harvest my BBS.....airline hose that I have a couple of chop sticks attached to make it more ridged....I siphon them through a brine shrimp net I have resting over a container to catch the water and then rise and use an eyedropper to target feed...don't want to get any of that brine shrimp water in the fry tank...lots of bacteria......been lucky...never sucked up any water in my mouth...lol.......


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

hmmm, lucky you LOL...I don't have a brine net, have just been putting small amounts of brine shrimp with their water in there...I feel like a bad betta owner :-( I was at a loss as to how to seperate those tiny brine shrimp from their water so I just made sure there was a high concentration of them in the little bits of water I put in there, have been doing this since yesterday sigh* Any quick ideas for a brine net substitute?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Never mind...I tried using a coffee filter and it worked great! No more dirty brine water in my babies tank ;-)


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Jirothebetta said:


> Okay, I just got through hatching maybe a million brine shrimp, I don't have a turkey bastor or a medicine dropper so I have to suck them brine out with this really long clear tube(think siphon tank cleaner tubing, only smaller) It works, but if I am not really careful I end up with a mouth full of brine shrimp and water, NOT A PLEASANT SENSATION  XP


the emoticon..made this sooo funny. i lold so hard...


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

On the bright side.. Brine shrimp are good protein


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

haha yeah NO, not funny XP XD If I want protein I'll go drink a protein shake, no more brine shrimp shakes for me thank you XD :-D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

but, the water in your mouth's the best part!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*hurk* 

I just imagined a blended shrimp milkshake..... all orange....and milky.....


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD You forgot about the saltiness, a briney blended shrimp milk shake  *Double hurk* XP


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ewwwface. >.< I'm sorry! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

youlovegnats said:


> *hurk*
> 
> i just imagined a blended shrimp milkshake..... All orange....and milky.....


rofl!!


----------

